# Auto Finesse & Another M3 (E46) Shocker



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

After the recent E30 M3 detail, we had a slightly newer one in a E46 in, but the condition was shocking, so much so the owner considered selling the car after only just buying it :doublesho, after a visit to us he was reassured we could revive it, Tom (newest member of Auto Finesse) And my self had our work cut out tho, 4 days, some wool, a dent guy and a tone of detailing goodies.......... here's how it went.

Before :









































































Paint work was flat dull and lacking depth, shine and clarity, not to mention the car park dents:



















The first job was to clean the car, starting with the wheels, these where cleaned front back inside and behind with Auto Smart, Smart Wheels:



















Door shuts & Engine bay with G101:














































Lower sections of the vehicle treated with AG Power Max 3, then vehicle Foamed with PM3/BH Auto Foam:










Fabric roof Scrubbed:










Panel gaps and trim gaps cleaned:





































After a good rinse down, two buckets some Dodo BTM and a LW mit was used to wash the rest of the vehicle down:










Dried off and clayed using Dodo Grey and Megs Last Touch as Lube:



















Now on to the paint correction, Rock hard paint what looked to have been washed with a brush for most of its life caused me to test my way up quite a long way as the owner wanted it as perfect as was possible (dont get it wrong you wont ever get every last mark out there will always be a couple that are too deep or in a place thats not safe to go to hard on), PTG readings where very health all over and we ended up at 3M FCP on a Wool pad, followed by menz 3.02 on a megs polishing pad and finished down with 3M UF, so off we go:

Before:





































50/50 on the bonnet:



















Some action shots:





































Door before and after:



















After all that heavy compounding the car was looking a bit messy, so de taped and out for a rinse down:




























Dried off and back in doors, the paint work was finished down with 3M UF, before the first of 3 coats of Dodo SN applied:



















Door shuts with Jeffs Prime:










Trim and rubber treated with Smart wax dressing:





































Seals with 1z gummi:










Then our old mate the dent man turned up to take care of those small dings (one he could not get to but still got 4-5 out:










Gaps, shuts and trim lines cleaned with detailing brushes, the interior was also lightly detailed :



















New Plates fitted (old ones where tatty)










And there we have it, 4 days 2 detailers and a M3, time well spent? we think so and so did the owner when he saw it :lol:, Enjoy the afters:




























Remember that bonnet?:

Before:










After:





































A happy owner and a mint motor:










As always we thank you for looking and if you have any questions or comments please feel free.

James B


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW that was one of the best transformations i have seen:thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Looks better than a new one! Very nice work, indeed


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Bloody awesome work James & team :thumb:. That looks 10000000% times better. Is that Carbon Black buddy?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

What a stunning job! The photos and the write-up is not too bad either Dreadful condition it was in before though.. It really makes me sad that someone can treat a car so bad.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality finish there, looks miles better...

I don't know why I am still in shock about seeing nice cars in such bad conditions to start off with......

Great turn around!

:thumb:


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

patonbmw said:


> WOW that was one of the best transformations i have seen:thumb:


^^^agree!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice turnaround JB :thumb:

Gotta love Carbon black, think it should have been named granite black always looks good when finished though

Got a new photographer on the team as well??


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice james


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Cracking work there,very impressive:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Carbon Black, one of my favourite colours to work on. Superb transformation James, Tom seems to be a great addition to the team also :thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Fantastic Work, reminds me of what my M3 looked like, truly the best BMW of that generation.

Outstanding work and great results guys.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic transformation, that engine bay looked absolutely great :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Work to be proud of there, well done.

Owner looks quite young to be drivin an M3!


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work fella! :thumb:


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome work


----------



## TypeGRRR (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Quality. Hi to Tom :wave:

Question, don't you need the vehicles log book to have reg. plates made?!


----------



## titan (Sep 12, 2008)

:thumb: wow what a difference. night and day.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

> Question, don't you need the vehicles log book to have reg. plates made?!


You can order number plates online with no need for any doccumentation. They are classified as show plates and can be customised hugely but you can have them designed so they are road legal spec

Usually a lot cheaper ordering online as well than going to halfords etc


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing work James.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW James, that is superb work, The indoor pictures are something else though, what a great team you guys make. The owner must have been truely over the moon when he saw his car parked up in your unit!:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi James, stunning detail and by all accounts a mamoth task accomplished with A1 results. Simply gorgeous.

Not sure if we missed it but would be interested to know what you dressed the engine and engine bay with and what if anything you used on the inside/headlining of the soft top.

Nice one:thumb: look forward to seeing you on the 30th

Mike & Jr:wave:


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome work there James :thumb:

Would it be possible for you to email me the second afters pic in hi-res please as would like to use it as a background pic.

Can pm you my email addy if your ok to do that mate :thumb:


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Impressive turnaround. Excellente write up, and a good finish on a great car.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing work guys what a mammoth of a detail. How many hours spent overall?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

A21GAV said:


> Awesome work there James :thumb:
> 
> Would it be possible for you to email me the second afters pic in hi-res please as would like to use it as a background pic.
> 
> Can pm you my email addy if your ok to do that mate :thumb:


Sorry but all the pics are for our use only, i dont need other businesses using our pics thanks.



Mr Face said:


> Hi James, stunning detail and by all accounts a mamoth task accomplished with A1 results. Simply gorgeous.
> 
> Not sure if we missed it but would be interested to know what you dressed the engine and engine bay with and what if anything you used on the inside/headlining of the soft top.
> 
> ...


Engine bay was dressed with AS finish, the interior was already in pretty good order so only needed a vac, dust, wipe down and leather treat :thumb:



patonbmw said:


> You can order number plates online with no need for any doccumentation. They are classified as show plates and can be customised hugely but you can have them designed so they are road legal spec
> 
> Usually a lot cheaper ordering online as well than going to halfords etc


Mate owns a body shop and has a No plate maker, call up, order and he drops them off on his way past the same day as he lives near by :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

superb work!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing transformation James and Tom :thumb:

Stunning pictures as well, new camera mate by any chance


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent work James and Tom


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stunning work their guys, one question is carbon black actually black or is it a deep shade of blue or does it reflect both colours pending on the sun and the position looking at it?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb job, looks a different car.

That first 50/50 was unreal but is a good example of the level of damage that can be turned around.

Well done to you, saved the guy a fortune in depreciation betwen purchasing and selling if he had gone that route.


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job there boys


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That's probably the best transformation I can remember reading on here for a while mate! Although hard work, I bet you both enjoyed it - I know that's the kind of car I'd love to get my teeth into, awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Simply put...WOW!!

That is a fantastic turn around there my friend, definately earned your bread on that one!!

Get detail, i am mega impressed


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

patonbmw said:


> WOW that was one of the best transformations i have seen:thumb:


Yea i agree 100% awesome work there guys :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Straight into my top 5 ever. Excellent work!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumb:Outstading work! The time (and money) was well invested!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing turnaround! Stunning


----------



## tw99 (Aug 30, 2007)

RobA3 said:


> Stunning work their guys, one question is carbon black actually black or is it a deep shade of blue or does it reflect both colours pending on the sun and the position looking at it?


It's actually a very dark blue and does look different in different lights.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Lovely work mate. Did the dent man marr the paint? Reason i ask is that i know they like to check the ding with cloths and their hands as their working which would stand out a mile on that mint paint.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

better than new!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, what a great job, looks brand new :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

James, that is just an amazing turn around no wonder the owner was a happy chap, that was in a hell of a state but as always you work your magic, top work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

pcc said:


> Lovely work mate. Did the dent man marr the paint? Reason i ask is that i know they like to check the ding with cloths and their hands as their working which would stand out a mile on that mint paint.


My Guys not to bad with that, i do have to tell him but he trys his best, we went over the areas again after just to make sure it was bang on :thumb:


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats Immense . So so good .


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Fantastic job. The car looks stunning in the afters. :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work James, time well spent:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

amazing turnaround but i have to ask.

Final outside pic of the bonnet looks distinctly like a faint hologram to the right and up slightly of the sun?

I'm probably wrong but you never know


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed there mate :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> amazing turnaround but i have to ask.
> 
> Final outside pic of the bonnet looks distinctly like a faint hologram to the right and up slightly of the sun?
> 
> I'm probably wrong but you never know


Its just the clouds, i must admit it dose look a little that way in that pic but trust me its not, its just our lovely weather :thumb: paint work is finished down to crazy lengths


----------



## Court M3 (Apr 5, 2009)

You sir did work! Sick skills.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great write up, nice work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice work James.:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking stuff mate & excellent writeup :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results mate!!!! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Phenomenal turnaround there, guys!!! - simply superb work :thumb: :thumb:

Bet the owner couldn't believe it was the same car?

Great write up as well, enjoyed that :thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Phenomenal turnaround there, guys!!! - simply superb work :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Bet the owner couldn't believe it was the same car?
> 
> Great write up as well, enjoyed that :thumb:


Agreed!, stunning, stunning work! :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Now you can call it a 'BIMMER'

Outstanding level of work!:thumb:

Would like to know what the owners had to say when seeing it after the detail?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Now i dont seem to have the time to do mine you would be the guy i would take my car to James :thumb:


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

James has just finished mine, although he did not take any pics as he wanted to crack on with it.

It was done just after the one in this thread, all I can say is I'll never use anyone else. He even wet sanded the bonnet and wings where he wasn't happy with the fresh paint.

The end result is truely stunning, I'll get some pics up when I get time, the car is BMW E39 in Sapphire Black metallic and the flake pop is now amazing.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Cool, would love to see those David


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Got a new photographer on the team as well??





Gaz W said:


> Tom seems to be a great addition to the team also :thumb:





Jim W said:


> Quality. Hi to Tom :wave:


Thanks for the warm welcome guys


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

holy bloody sh1t cakes! thats one amazing turn around! awesome work man!!


----------



## Sam02s2k (Mar 26, 2009)

wow. damn good job


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

outstanding, those after pictures really are fantastic!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome transformation. I hate to see such great cars in such bad condition. Before discovering DW that would have stopped me buying a car but now I have seen the amazing turnarounds that can be achieved I can look beyond the surface (so to speak) of a suitable car.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning bud realy grate turn around 

bet the owner nearly had a hert atack :lol:

tom


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

:doublesho stunning finish there well done bet thats worth the effort when you see a finish like that:thumb:


----------



## LCCoolH (May 18, 2009)

Bet he is glad didnt sell it now.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Simply stunning!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

How the hell can someone own a car like an M3 and abuse it in such a way. Some people just know the cost of everything and the value of nothing. 
Great result with the detailing. Well done.


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Fantastic work, looks stunning now.... gives me the motivation to do mine, well if i wasn't so lazy


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great work guys! time well spend!


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bloody hell - an incredible transformation!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Would like to see the previous owners face if they saw it drive past in all it's _new_ glory :wall: :lol:

Great job - well worth the time and effort!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Simply stunning, got to be contender for detail of the year!:thumb:

The state of the paint was just shocking!:doublesho

Would love to have seen the owner's face when he picked the car up.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Another one resurected from the depths of DW 



scooby73 said:


> Simply stunning, got to be contender for detail of the year!:thumb:
> 
> The state of the paint was just shocking!:doublesho
> 
> Would love to have seen the owners face when he picked the car up.


Thnaks, IMO my personal best "turn around" of this year would be this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106635

But this M3 was a close second :thumb:


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

superb work guys, love the photos as well:thumb: just checked the rangie you linked, what a stunning job as well. Always very impresed by your work james, gives me motivation to practice more and be better:thumb:

Any news on that wheel cleaner you used? are you sure they were not new wheels:lol:


----------



## WINNIB08 (Dec 19, 2008)

my fave car!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sure the owners was very happy, I would be. 

Cracking job.

Chris.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

2nd best transformation that I have ever seen (Sorry people are going to have to go some to beat Brazo's pink 928 resurrection).... That paint looked totally shot. I bet the owner was close to tears when he seen that for the first time after you guys had finished..


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

The owner was very pleased and speechless for a little while


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Great results and stunning work as usual James. Any tweaks to the images in anyway?


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Ultimate Valet said:


> Any tweaks to the images in anyway?


apart from taking out the number plates, no, none

thanks


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Great photography too. Well done


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

cracking work James :thumb:


----------



## R27_clio (Sep 1, 2008)

looking good


----------



## payna (Mar 7, 2008)

awesome job! nice car!


----------

